# grande prairie ab area



## jollyninja (Aug 6, 2002)

i'll play or dm. tueseday is the only day i have available every week. for a good enough game i'll juggle some stuff aroung and clear up space.

 as a dm i guarantee one decent battle per session and villians you will want to see dead and mounted on a pike. rare will be the dreaded tpk, but i will not hesitate to kill if a lev 3 pc flips off a well known underworld figure. i have a really simple set of homebrewed mass combat rules i like to use and encourage the starting of large scale conflicts. will run FR, SL, or homebrew. i run non standard versions of published settings, if i contradict a book, that's my perogative though i try not to kill the flavor.

 as a player i guarantee 3 page backstories with plenty of plot possibilities and a tendency to go along with the intended flow of the campaign. i also promise much use of two weapons and characters with high hide and move silently scores. i rarely play casters.


----------

